# Yet another Magnetron



## Paradox916 (Oct 15, 2021)

I definitely see the appeal to this pedal and definitely the oscillation switch(that’s all kinds of fun!) other than that I took more of a subtle approach to the aesthetics... nothing that hasn’t been covered in other build reports. But a great pedal and the oscillation momentary is a must... well worth the extra cost of parts which is only a couple of dollars.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Oct 15, 2021)

Some clear acrylic washers for the 3pdt would be perfect for that pedal.  Looks fantastic though, nice job dude.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Oct 15, 2021)

I love my magnetron! Might _Will_ have to build a new one with this popular feature.

...perhaps this mod could be a permanent feature on a new revision from @PedalPCB ? Just saying...


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 15, 2021)

I love this one too. How you implemented the trimmer is nicer than what I did (put it near the pot, not near the footswitch). I'll steal that .


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 15, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Some clear acrylic washers for the 3pdt would be perfect for that pedal.  Looks fantastic though, nice job dude.


 I seen those on some of your builds.. where do you get them from?


----------



## Paradox916 (Oct 15, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> I love this one too. How you implemented the trimmer is nicer than what I did (put it near the pot, not near the footswitch). I'll steal that .


By all means.... I soldered it straight to the lug on the switch.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Oct 15, 2021)

I have been getting them from a seller on etsy but just checked and they don't have them now.  There are a few sellers on ebay making clear acrylic washers who have options for requesting custom sizes.


----------



## FormulaFourteen (Nov 1, 2021)

That looks great! 

I'm going to be building one of these myself in the near future and intend to do the same mod. I wasn't 100% sure what trimpot to use - do you have a link to a suitable one? 

Thanks


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 1, 2021)

I used a 20k 3363p style. You could even get away with a regular resistor just by experimenting with the value, but the variable is less hassle.


----------



## fig (Nov 1, 2021)

I am glad this was bumped, or I'd have missed it. 
Great build and I love the demo (especially the ending).


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 1, 2021)

fig said:


> I am glad this was bumped, or I'd have missed it.
> Great build and I love the demo (especially the ending).


Thanks! I’m going to try and make videos of every build. I now hearing how a pedal sounds and what it can and can’t do.  helps me decide which ones I want to build especially if mods are involved.


----------



## Preverb (Nov 1, 2021)

Really appreciate the demo video.  I have this big list of pedals I want to build but it probably doesn't make much sense.  Hearing more demos kind of helps.  I've got a Clandestine preamp on the way and wonder if pairing this makes more sense.  

Love the oscillation feature.  Does anyone know if that could be built into the Hydra delay as well?


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hydra Modifications Thread
					

In a similar vein to my ElectroVibe mods thread, I though it might be a good idea to document what those of you that have built the Hydra changed or modified on the pedal for performance, comfort, etc.  As ideas and mods come in, I’ll update the OP with a lost and details. Fire away!




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




@Preverb


----------



## Preverb (Nov 1, 2021)

Paradox916 said:


> Hydra Modifications Thread
> 
> 
> In a similar vein to my ElectroVibe mods thread, I though it might be a good idea to document what those of you that have built the Hydra changed or modified on the pedal for performance, comfort, etc.  As ideas and mods come in, I’ll update the OP with a lost and details. Fire away!
> ...


Thanks.  Unless I understood wrong, there is no oscillation mod yet?  

I wonder if I should consider the magnetron since it looks a bit simpler.  Also, I wonder if it would make sense to have this with the secret preamp in a single pedal.  I could have a toggle switch for the secret preamp because I think most people use it as an always on pedal.  That way I could space the delay and oscillation footswitches apart more and keep the whole EP3 theme going.


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 1, 2021)

There has been a couple  conversations about oscillation mods to the hydra just dig through  the modifications and build reports you will find them.


----------



## FormulaFourteen (Nov 13, 2021)

Hey @Paradox916 great work - would you mind sharing (if you know) the x/y coordinates of your two footswitches? I am doing the same mod and need to modify the template... 

Thanks


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 13, 2021)

FormulaFourteen said:


> Hey @Paradox916 great work - would you mind sharing (if you know) the x/y coordinates of your two footswitches? I am doing the same mod and need to modify the template...
> 
> Thanks


I used the 125B drill template( its handy to have) The switches are 1.2”  center of one switch to the other.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Nov 13, 2021)

With the level knob turned all the way down, is there a noticeable difference between the bypass signal and the engaged signal?


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 13, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> With the level knob turned all the way down, is there a noticeable difference between the bypass signal and the engaged signal?


Not that I recall...and I played with the pedal through all the ranges.  I built that one for someone so I don’t have it anymore.


----------



## Haigster (Nov 13, 2021)

Can you point me to the Oscillation mod you used? Sounds so good I’ll need to mod my Magnetron now. Thanks


----------



## Paradox916 (Nov 13, 2021)

It’s jut the momentary switch and 20k trimmer wired between the 2 and 3 lugs of the The feedback pot it’s a pretty straight forward mod.


----------

